# Melissa & Doug recall



## hibiscus mum (Apr 6, 2009)

I thought I'd post this as an FYI.

http://cpsr-rspc.hc-sc.gc.ca/PR-RP/r....jsp?re_id=889

From the link:

"Testing by Health Canada has revealed that the surface paint on the toys contains barium in excess of the allowable limit."

The recall includes the Slice and Bake Cookie Set, Pound-a-Peg, and Shape Sorting Cube.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you for posting this! We have the shape sorting cube.


----------



## frugalmama (Sep 12, 2009)

is there somewhere you can bring up a full listing of all the melissa & doug recalls?

There has been so many, and we buy used so I try to watch out for recalled items {and take them to the manager!}


----------



## abiyhayil (Feb 8, 2008)

We didn't keep our packaging, what should we do?


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting, though it doesn't surprise me. Melissa and Doug have had a few other recalls for barium in their paint before. It's too bad because they make such cute and affordable wood toys.

Here are the other recalls I found on the same site:

http://cpsr-rspc.hc-sc.gc.ca/PR-RP/r...ory=&x=30&y=18

Not sure if there are other (American) recalls.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abiyhayil* 
We didn't keep our packaging, what should we do?

If you don't have the packaging, but bought during that time frame I'd just get rid of them (trash). I know it sucks, but I'm not sure what else you could do as I don't know that a store would take them back without the packaging, though I suppose it depends where you bought it and if you have a receipt.

I don't know anyone who keeps toy packaging for a year though, so I'm sure there are a lot of people in your situation.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Why do you need the package? I would take to the store where you bought it (or just a store that sells it) with a copy of the recall information and ask for a gift card or replacement and tell them to sort it out with Melissa and Doug.

That's what we did with our Sigg bottles, we took them to whole foods and got the new ones, we didn't even buy the originals from Whole Foods, but they knew there had been a recall.

ETA or call Melissa and Doug and have them tell you what to do, should you mail it back to them for a replacement etc.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
Why do you need the package? I would take to the store where you bought it (or just a store that sells it) with a copy of the recall information and ask for a gift card or replacement and tell them to sort it out with Melissa and Doug.

That's what we did with our Sigg bottles, we took them to whole foods and got the new ones, we didn't even buy the originals from Whole Foods, but they knew there had been a recall.

ETA or call Melissa and Doug and have them tell you what to do, should you mail it back to them for a replacement etc.

The Lot # and UPC codes are on the package, and they are the identifying numbers to see if your exact toy is recalled.

I like the idea of calling Melissa and Doug if she doesn't have a receipt to return the toys, I didn't even think of that







. None of the stores where I live would take back product without a receipt, specifically because they don't want to have to deal with reimbursement from the company (Melissa and Doug), especially if they weren't even the store you originally puchased the toy from.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Does this recall apply to the US, or just to Canada? I know there have been recalls of M&D in Canada before, but I've never seen one in the US.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting this.

We have the shape sorter - the identifying info is on a sticker right on the bottom of the toy. I've called them directly as we didn't buy it around here & I feel bad bringing it to a store I didn't even purchase it from. Someone I know here said when they had a problem with them they just sent her a new toy - no questions asked & they didn't even want the original toy returned.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

just a FYI
on the bottom of the cookie sheet beside the ups code there is a little sticker with the batch number.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

ARGH! How annoying. We have the pound-a-peg thing. I bought it at Winners so I hope they will take it back.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I have the shape sorter and I bought it at a consignment store, so no packaging and I have no idea when or where it was originally purchased. So annoying! I guess I will just give them a call and see if they will replace it.


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

What do you do if you live in the US and have one of the toys? I found the box for my daughters cookie set and it is the UPC it says to return.
This is one of my daughters favorite toys, I am honestly not sure if I will be able to locate every piece of it because she plays with it so much all over the house. Sigh







Any suggestions for a safe replacement?


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kama82* 
What do you do if you live in the US and have one of the toys? I found the box for my daughters cookie set and it is the UPC it says to return.
This is one of my daughters favorite toys, I am honestly not sure if I will be able to locate every piece of it because she plays with it so much all over the house. Sigh







Any suggestions for a safe replacement?

i would call them and say it was being recalled and you have a set from the recalled batch. hummm if they ask you could you say you got it in canada on a trip? or say you lived up here.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I called on the weekend & got a machine. I left a message & they just called me back this aft. They are sending me a new shape sorter, no questions asked - I didn't even need to read off the upc or lot #. She told me to throw it in the garbage - they didn't want it returned.

Also they offered that I could choose a different toy at the same value as replacement if I wanted (I didn't). She did say it would be two weeks before I got it (I guess they have a back up due to the recall).

They were really pleasant to deal with.


----------



## MamaDona (Apr 13, 2008)

I just called and once they knew I was from the US, they told me it was only a Canadian recall, and that it did not affect US toys. She said the cookies "were perfectly safe." Obviously, the fact that the US has different safety standards does NOT magically make my cookies safe, so I suppose that in the trash they go. I don't know what the solution is, other than lying about where you bought toy, which I am not going to do. I may write an e-mail to the company later, or call back and speak to someone else.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

I just called and spoke to someone. She was really pleasant. I was told to throw out the shape sorter and I could choose whatever I wanted for them to send me. I'm having the "basic skills" board sent and it'll be here in a couple weeks


----------



## wholewheatmama (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaDona* 
I just called and once they knew I was from the US, they told me it was only a Canadian recall, and that it did not affect US toys. She said the cookies "were perfectly safe." Obviously, the fact that the US has different safety standards does NOT magically make my cookies safe, so I suppose that in the trash they go. I don't know what the solution is, other than lying about where you bought toy, which I am not going to do. I may write an e-mail to the company later, or call back and speak to someone else.

I'm in the U.S. and just got off the phone with them. At first the rep tried to tell me I was out of luck, but I pushed the issue, stating that the UPC code was the same as the recalled one. She said it didn't matter, that it was the batch number that mattered, but I didn't have a batch number on mine. She put me on hold and came back and said they would honor the replacement "to be on the cautious side".







BTW, the shape sorters are not available for replacement, and I had to randomly choose something else (a puzzle). In the trash with the shape sorter.

If you have trouble in the U.S., I would definitely call back and demand a replacement.


----------



## MamaDona (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wholewheatmama* 
I'm in the U.S. and just got off the phone with them. At first the rep tried to tell me I was out of luck, but I pushed the issue, stating that the UPC code was the same as the recalled one. She said it didn't matter, that it was the batch number that mattered, but I didn't have a batch number on mine. She put me on hold and came back and said they would honor the replacement "to be on the cautious side".







BTW, the shape sorters are not available for replacement, and I had to randomly choose something else (a puzzle). In the trash with the shape sorter.

If you have trouble in the U.S., I would definitely call back and demand a replacement.









Thanks for pushing it! I will call back and do the same thing.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Yikes! I live in the US, but I have that geometric stacker and the UPC code matchs, and the first two digits at least of the batch number match, but the rest has been worn away. I am going to call them tomorrow to see if there is anything I can do. I have always hated that toy, because it chips so badly.


----------



## dollyanna (Jan 29, 2008)

So, DOES the batch matter? I JUST bought the shape sorter for my DD for xmas.







It has the same UPC, but a different batch code. I live in the U.S.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, the batch number should matter. They only found problems w/ that specific batch


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dollyanna* 
So, DOES the batch matter? I JUST bought the shape sorter for my DD for xmas.







It has the same UPC, but a different batch code. I live in the U.S.

each batch is made with a set batch of paints/products. this is how they know there is a problem. if you own a different batch you are safe. i am guessing canada i would test every or almost every batch. i dont see them doing random testing when they got a product that has to be recalled. canada is cracking down on unsafe childrens products.


----------



## klk197 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm not sure I agree with the logic that it only applies to that particular batch. Is it realistic that all batches can be tested? Probably not, unless Canada has a huge amount of resources to apply here. It seems more likely that its a 'spot check' that came up positive for the barium, and potentially these results could apply to everything with that UPC. To be safe, I threw my hammer set away. Only the batch is printed on the item itself, and the packaging with the UPC is long gone. I could be way off base here, perhaps someone understands the testing system better.


----------



## TortelliniMama (Mar 11, 2004)

There are many recalls where the batch matters, but this one says:

Quote:

This recall involves all batches of the following three products by Melissa & Doug.
When they give the specific batch numbers, it says that Health Canada tested those batches. Either they have reason to believe the problem stretches across batches or they're being very cautious. Either way, it seems that all batches (which were available for sale between the given dates) are included in the recall.


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

Well, that stinks. I ordered the slice-n-bake cookie set for DS2 for one of his Christmas gifts. And I was looking forward to playing with that set with him. Guess I'll have to send that back and look for something else.


----------



## Ashes (Aug 17, 2009)

I just saw the recall when I was at Indigo today. I bought the pound and peg at Winners around two weeks ago for DS's christmas present. I will call M&D first and then go from there I guess. I definitely don't have the receipt so we will see what can be done. At least I still have the packaging!


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

So this applies to all batches and no batches are safe?

Is this barium issue only applicable if the items are in the mouth, or is it dangerous otherwise?


----------

